# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Другие ОС >  Плизз помогите

## Лучший

Ставлю винду, мне пишет connect error плизз помогите поставить, в чем проблема может быть?!((

----------


## IMPERIAL

Когда это пишет? Поподробнее.

----------


## Анжелика_)

У   есть демонстрационный портал –возможность самому быстро попробовать в действии систему . Нет необходимости скачивать и устанавливать у себя полный комплект системы.

----------

